# Radeon HD2600XT Pictures



## Bastieeeh (Apr 20, 2007)

The Chinese PCINLIFE got hold of some pictures and information regarding AMD's mid range card HD2600XT. The pictured card is said to have 256MB of memory, a maximum power consumption of around 80W and full HD capabilities.



 

 

 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## technicks (Apr 20, 2007)

I will bet the stock cooler sucks. Like all of them do.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 20, 2007)

awesome pics. I didnt expect the midrange HD2600XT to use GDDR4 memory. NICE


----------



## Fusion (Apr 20, 2007)

the screencap with cpu-z and 3dmark06 on it has nvidia 8600 series on the screenshot with the nvidia driver.

I think that means its a fake


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 20, 2007)

...Someone voided NDA.... LOL Holy shit it looks pretty cool, looks "aftermarket" Is it just me or does it look similar to the X1950PRO?

EDIT: I dont remember X2600XTs were single slot btw... they had a black cooler and also... bastieeh posted the wrong picture for one of the screens LOL.


----------



## jydie (Apr 20, 2007)

Fusion said:


> the screencap with cpu-z and 3dmark06 on it has nvidia 8600 series on the screenshot with the nvidia driver.
> 
> I think that means its a fake



I noticed that 8600 on the 3DMark screen shot as well... it is very obvious.  That would lead me to believe that this is bogus.  

Some day the "real" HD ATI video cards will be released.  

I will believe it when Wizzard post some benchmarks... or Anand.  I thought I heard that Tomshardware was sold, so I am not sure what to expect in the future from that website.


----------



## Mad-Matt (Apr 20, 2007)

the hardware looks real enough and unless im mistaken, there seems to be no external power requirment ?


----------



## RickyG512 (Apr 20, 2007)

thats a big card for a mid end, should mean its fast then

i too didnt understand why there is a nvidia card


----------



## CBOT (Apr 20, 2007)

the Picture shows a  HD2600Pro not the HD2600XT.

the HD2600XT has PCIe Power Connector the Pro not.

Here this is the HD2600XT :


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 20, 2007)

well I just saw the nvidia thing. I know Nvidia doesnt use GDDR4 memory in any of there cards. looks like someone got mixed up, but I still believe it.


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Apr 20, 2007)

so ati can't even manage to get ddr4 onto its high end cards, but we are to believe that their mid-range card has ddr4?

give me a break, i say fake!


----------



## Flint (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm not sure if it's fake, or not. It looks very similar to X1950Pro, but without any external PCI-E power connection.  I'm inclined to believe the pics of the card to be genuine, but I'm not so sure about the Catalyst pics.  Guess we'll have to wait until next week.


----------



## breakfromyou (Apr 20, 2007)

Eric_Cartman said:


> so ati can't even manage to get ddr4 onto its high end cards, but we are to believe that their mid-range card has ddr4?
> 
> give me a break, i say fake!



Name the graphics cards that DO have GDDR4...They're all ATI.


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Apr 20, 2007)

breakfromyou said:


> Name the graphics cards that DO have GDDR4...They're all ATI.



yes, and they can't even manage to get enough of it to get the hd2900xtx out on the market, yet we are expected to believe that their mid-range cards are going to use it?


----------



## Bastieeeh (Apr 20, 2007)

To solve the 8600GTS mystery: I accidently uploaded the wrong screenshot. It was in that thread for the sake of comparison.


----------



## RickyG512 (Apr 20, 2007)

ok so do u have the 3d marks of the ati card then ?


----------



## CBOT (Apr 20, 2007)

I have some but no Screen from it .




> Early Benchmark numbers of RV630 (Radeon HD 2600) shows that this DX10 card which targets the mid range market will probably be around the levels of X1950Pro DX9.
> 
> The Radeon HD 2600 (RV630) will come in 2 editions, the XT version. 3Dmark05 score is ~ 12500 and 3DMark06 score is around 5600.



this i have found on OCworkbench.com


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice, custom memory cooler will be so easy to do on that, as it doesn't have anything blocking in the upper right corner (unlike my card). Just a big pieces of aluminiun heatsink and 3 holes and your set =)


----------



## selway89 (Apr 20, 2007)

Nah dont think it will, i reckon it will be better than the 8600 series, has a better and wider memory bandwidth, but dont flame at me im just guessing.

However does anyone know if this would be a worthy upgrade from a X1950XT? I mean sure it will be DX10 ready, but will i notice a worthy improvement over my current card with current DX9 games? Im interested due to its quite attractive price of $200 what it will retail for over here in the UK is another question.


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 20, 2007)

selway89: no, for the upgrading part. x1800xt might be upgrade worthy but not so much for speed gain. Just wait for cheap hd2900 version or go for 8800gts 320mb. Still bechies do the talking once they are out. In my opinion no GPU without extra pci-e power is worthy of upgrade, you will run out of juice if you overclock. The ones that are fast enough already (like your card) do have it


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Apr 20, 2007)

selway89 said:


> Nah dont think it will, i reckon it will be better than the 8600 series, has a better and wider memory bandwidth



i would like to know where you got that information, as far as i have seen we haven't seen a single bit of real information about the cards released yet other than a few pictures of what the cards look like

granted the heatsinks look nice with the flames and all, but i can paint flames on a minivan, that doesn't change the fact that it is still a minivan


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 22, 2007)

> but dont flame at me im just guessing.



@cartman what part of that didn't register with you. seriously don't flame people who state they're guessing, not like he was claiming anything really.


----------



## selway89 (Apr 22, 2007)

I am entitled to an opinion am i? Or is that against forum rules, but im sure forums are a place of discussion.

Thanks yogurt at least some read my post fully.


----------

